# Empfehlenswerte Monitore - Eyefinity ?



## Serns (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, und ein frohes Fest an alle  Wünsche allen eine wunderschöne, und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit 


1. Zu meiner Frage/Anwendungsbereich:
--------------------------------------------
Ich plane demnächst (wenn auch noch nicht zu Weihnachten) mir ein Eyefinity-System anzulegen.
Es wird vorwiegend zum Spielen aktueller Games (auch DirectX 11, Crysis Warhead) und Flugsimulatoren (H.A.W.X, etc.) genutzt. Außerdem sollte alles möglichst zukunftssicher sein, und hohe Details erlauben, sodass ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt in max Auflösung und hohen Details spielen könnte. In Zukunft sollte dies größtenteils uneingeschränkt auch möglich sein.
Desweiteren wird Video-und Bildbearbeitung auch eine Rolle spielen, aber nicht in professionellen Anwendungsgebieten. Photoshop und Magix, oder Premiere sind dafür ausreichend.  

Ich hoffe, dass sich dafür ein geeignetes Grafikkartensystem empfiehlt, daher hier schonmal ein par Vorschläge:


2. Grafikkartenleistung:
----------------------------
Zum Einsatz kommen dafür 1 HD 5870, wahrscheinlich, bedingt durch die hohe Auflösung, aber 2 im Crossfire Verbund (Mikroruckler ?).
Als zweite Lösung wäre eine HD 5970 interessant, wobei ich gelesen habe, dass diese knapp 20% (varriert je nach Spiel, Auflösung und Grafikengine) weniger Leistung als eic Crossfireverbund zweier HD 5870 aufbringen würde.
Als dritter Ansatz wäre evtl. noch eine HD 5990 denkbar, wobei diese ja noch in keinem Preisvergleich gelistet ist.
Ich würde dann bei Bedarf auch auf ein Crossfiresystem aus 2 HD 5970, oder 2 HD 5990 aufrüsten.
Wie hoch ist dann die Wahrseinlichkeit von Mikrorucklern, und ab welcher FPS würden sie auftreten?
Sind dafür schon gewisse Lösungsansätze vorhanden, oder kann man dort bedenkenlos zugreifen?


3. Monitorauswahl:
------------------------
Für welchen Monitor (ohne Display Port) kann ich mich entscheiden, bzw. welcher wäre eurer Meinung nach denn empfehlenswert? 
Ich würd gerne bewusst auf ein intregrierten Displayport verzichten, da diese Monitore meist 
überteuert, und in geringer Stückzahl vorhanden sind.

Als Lösung für die Display to DVI Problematik wird daher ein passender Adapter verwendet (welcher aber seperat zu den Monitorkosten finanziert wird -> im Budget bitte nicht mit berücksichtigen).

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...r-Ati-Eyefinity-vorgestellt/Grafikkarte/News/

Active DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI Adapter:
http://www1.sapphiretech.com/fc/gallery/main.php?id=532

Laut Alternate sollte dieser vorrausichtlich im Januar dort verfügbar sein.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=VKZ#S1&

Achtung: Bei der HD 5970 ist ein miniDP vorhanden, worauf sich der Adapter von Apple positiv auswirken würde, oder? 
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b001if252c/geizhalspre03-21/ref=nosim?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Technische Details der Monitore:

1. 24" oder 26" (1920x1200 - Full HD, 1080p) - bevorzuge Samsung, Dell oder LG, für Empfehlungen würde ich aber auch wechseln.

2. Pivot (Portrait) und Widescreen (Landscape) Modus sollte vorhanden sein, bzw. unterstützt werden.

3. Anschlüsse: 
__Displayport: Nein
__DVI: Ja
__VGA: Ja/Nein
__HDMI: Ja/Nein

4. rahmenlose Displays, oder schmalere Rahmen, wenn nicht zu teuer. Gibt es so etwas schon, oder ist das ganze noch nicht ausgereift? Gibt es Alternativen ?

Das gesammte Eyefinity Setup sollte vorerst 3 Monitore beeinhalten, später bei Bedarf, vielleicht mehr. 
Wie wäre ein Setup mit 6 Displays in Zukunft am besten zu betreiben? Wünschenswert wären ja welche mit möglichst dünnen Rahmen, rahmenlose dagegen wären bestimmt viel zu teuer. Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll 6 Displays zu betreiben?
Oder ist bei 3 im Landscape Modus schon die Grenze merkbar nahe (Rahmen). Ist in Zukunft darauf absehbar, dass diese Technik sich durchsetzt, was müsste man dabei noch beachten?

-> Auflösung: 3x 24" oder 26" (1920x1200 - Full HD, 1080p) ~ _5760x1200_
-> Auflösung:  6x 24" oder 26"  (1920x1200 - Full HD, 1080p) ~ _5760x2400_


4. Gaming - Zubehör:
--------------------------
Da vor allem bei Flugsimulatoren oder Rennspielen, ein möglichst realistisches Empfinden, für nochmehr Feeling sorgt, würde ich mir auch gleich das passende Zubehör zulegen.

Gibt es da schon Empfehlungen, oder gute Erfahrungen?
Preis ist erstmal egal, da ich mir noch keine großen Überblick bezüglich des Angebotes gemacht habe.

Ist für Flugsimulatoren eher der Landscape (Breite) oder Portrait (Höhe) Modus von Vorteil? Ich würde auf den ersten Anblick den Portrait Modus wählen, was meint ihr?


-------------
Budget:
-------------

Monitore: 800 - 1000 Euro;
        Weniger wäre auch nicht verkehrt 

Grafikkarte/n: ??? Euro; 3 M.: HD 5970 oder HD 5990 (noch nicht erhältlich) oder 2x HD 5870; 6 M.: 2x HD 5970 oder 2x HD 5990 (noch nicht erhältlich) oder 4x HD 5870

Zubehör: ??? Euro; 


PS: Ist es möglich Vergünstigungen bei einem Kauf von 3 Bildschirmen, bei einem Händler zu erlangen?
Wenn ja, wie macht sich das am besten, und welcher Händler tolleriert dort am meisten?
Hat da jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrungen gemacht, oder Empfehlungen? 

Bin wie immer dankbar für jede Antwort :T
Lg, Serns


----------



## geheimrat (24. Dezember 2009)

äähm...meines wissens nach ist die 5970 ein verbund aus 2x 5870 gpu's...was sollte denn bei der 5870 X2 anders sein?!


----------



## Serns (24. Dezember 2009)

geheimrat schrieb:


> äähm...meines wissens nach ist die 5970 ein verbund aus 2x 5870 gpu's...was sollte denn bei der 5870 X2 anders sein?!



Das stimmt so nicht wirklich. Die HD 5970 besitzt die Taktraten der HD 5850 (725/2000 MHz), die HD 5870 aber 850/2400 MHz.
Man kann also sagen, dass die HD 5970 jediglich die X2 Version der HD 5850
ist, da sie dessen Taktraten annimmt, und nicht die der 5870, was wünschenswert gewesen wäre =(
Daher hoffe ich auf eine HD 5870 X2, welche eigentlich noch dieses Jahr erscheinen sollte. Wird wohl nicht mehr passieren =(


Links und Hinweise dazu:
------------------------

Details zur HD 5970:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...stieg-auf-den-performance-gipfel.html?start=1

HD 5970 - Launch:
http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/zum-launch-der-radeon-hd-5970

HD 5870 X2 - Launch
ATi zeigt Radeon HD 5870 X2 - 26.09.2009 - ComputerBase

HD 5000 Serie:
http://www.computerbase.de/lexikon/ATI-Radeon-HD-5000-Serie#Modelldaten
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI-Radeon-HD-5000-Serie
Radeon3D  Datenbank: Radeon HD 5750 - HD 5970


Ich hoffe mir kann trotzdem noch jemand, bezüglich der Monitore weiterhelfen, danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## xX jens Xx (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo und frohe Weihnachten,

als Monitore:

Günstig+gut, aber leider ohne Pivot Funktion:
Samsung SyncMaster T240, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24TWHSUV/LS24TWQSUV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder mit mehr Anschlüssen und TV-Tuner:
Samsung SyncMaster T240HD, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, 2x HDMI, Audio (LS24TDDSUV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Achtung:
Beide haben eine recht dicken Rand.....

MfG Jens

Ich hab noch einen gefunden
Testsieger von Pcgh:
ASUS VK266H, 26", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber es ist Halt ein 26-Zöller und er Hat ne webcam..


----------



## xX jens Xx (24. Dezember 2009)

Was für ein Adapter hast du eigentlich vorgesehn??
hab noch nie was von Displayport auf DVI gehört oder gesehen!!


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Dezember 2009)

Serns schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht wirklich. Die HD 5970 besitzt die Taktraten der HD 5850 (725/2000 MHz), die HD 5870 aber 850/2400 MHz.
> Man kann also sagen, dass die HD 5970 jediglich die X2 Version der HD 5850
> ist, da sie dessen Taktraten annimmt, und nicht die der 5870, was wünschenswert gewesen wäre =(
> Daher hoffe ich auf eine HD 5870 X2, welche eigentlich noch dieses Jahr erscheinen sollte. Wird wohl nicht mehr passieren =(



Es wird keine 5870 X² geben zumindest wird sie nicht so heißen sondern 5990 oder so. Deine 5870 x² ist die 5970. Sie (5970) hat zwar einen niedrigern Takt wie 2 einzelne 5870(wie du schon angemerkst hast), ist aber was den Stromverbrauch angeht schon am offizellen Limit. Dadurch sind noch höhere getaktet dual gebus von AMD unwahrscheinlich. Aber vielleicht bringen Sapphire und Co noch Karten mit 2*8 pin pci express Stromanschluss. Die 5970 hat 1*8 und 1*6 pin mehr wird erst mit pcie express 3 offizell unterstützt.

Ja nachdem wann sie erscheihnt würde ich eine 5890 mit wahrscheilich 2gb RAM nehemn.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## xX jens Xx (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab noch eine 24-Zoll Monitor von BenQ gefunden!!!
Hat ein Kumpel von mir und ist sehr zufrieden:
BenQ V2400W, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI (9H.0F9LB.QBE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Grüße und Fohes Fest,
Jens


----------



## midnight (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub das wird vom Budget her sehr knapp. Angenommen du findest Monitore für 200€/Stück, dann kostet *eine *5870 auch schon 350€.

so far


----------



## Serns (25. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wird vom Budget her sehr knapp. Angenommen du findest Monitore für 200€/Stück, dann kostet *eine *5870 auch schon 350€.
> 
> so far



Danke für den Hinweis!
Ich habe vergessen im Thread mit anzugeben, dass das Budget jediglich für die 3 Monitore geltend ist.

Ich hab's editiert, danke nochmal 

Für weitere Vorschläge immer offen


----------



## Serns (25. Dezember 2009)

@ xX jens Xx:

Die Problemathik bezüglich der Adapter findest du doch im Thread, in Punkt 3 "Monitorauswahl", oder meintest du das anders? 

Die 2 von dir vorgeschlagenen Samsung Modelle, haben wirklich einen sehr dicken Rand. Leider nichts für mich, trotzdem danke für deine Mitarbeit 
Ein BenQ würde laut geizhals gegenüber dem Asus einen klein wenig geringeren Blickwinkel bzw Helligkeit besitzen. Zudem sieht es wohl mit der Verfügbarkeit auch nicht so toll aus  Ein Händler (kein Zertifikat), und aufm Amazon leider nur gebraucht verfügbar =(
Der Asus Monitor hingegen sieht schon besser aus  Die Webcam wäre nicht nötig gewesen, meinst du, sie könnte beim Portrait Modus zu Problemen führen? 
Ich werde allerdings eine seperate Webcam bei Bedarf nebenbei betreiben. Wäre die Logitech Webcam Pro 9000 eine gute Wahl?

-> Logitech® Webcam Pro 9000
-> Logitech Webcam Pro 9000, USB 2.0 (960-000482) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten ein netter Monitor, mal schauen, wie er sich in den Testberichten/Reviews so macht 

@ all: Wirken sich die schnelle Reaktionszeit und die Kontrastverhältnisse  von diesem Monitor positiv auf "Multi Monitoring" aus?

Gibt es noch Empfehlungen von Dell's Seite? Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass deren Ränder auch recht schmal verarbeitet sind ...


Lg, Serns


----------



## xX jens Xx (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab jetzt selber keine Erfahrung mit dieser Webcam,aber wenn du dir denn Asus kaufen würdest,kannst ja gucken ob die Webcam ausreicht!!!
Nachkaufen kannste immer!!!

MfG Jens


----------



## Serns (1. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich melde mich mal wieder nach etwas längerer zeit zurück 

Danke an Jens, die Entscheidung ist schon auf diese Webcam gefallen. Sie wird wahrseinlich seperat an einen der 3 Monitore angebracht. Ich bin kein Fan von Monitorextras wie intrigierten Webcam, Lautsprechern, oder sonstigem Zubehör.

Leider, und das finde ich auch etwas traurig, bin ich immernoch nicht zu einem passendem Modell gekommen.

Vielleicht weiß ja wenigstens noch der ein oder andere eine Antwort auf, eine der Fragen in meinem ersten Posting.

Ich wäre dafür sehr dankbar und verbleibe mit lieben Grüßen,*
**Serns*.


----------



## anlu (3. Februar 2010)

Hi,

bin momentan auf ähnlicher Monitorsuche - allerdings suche ich einen mit internen Displayport - hab keine Interesse über 500€ für diese Adapter auszugeben....
Vielleicht ist mein momentaner Favorit ja auch was für dich:

HP LA2405wg
- 24"
- 1920x1200
- Kontrastverhältnis: 1000:1, dynamisch: 3000:1
- 5ms
- 300 cd/m²
- Blickwinkel 160°/160°
- 1 x VGA, 1 x DVI-D (mit HDCP), DisplayPor
- Pivot, Winkel, Höhe, ... einstellbar
- 100mm VESA
- 2x USB
- und ein nicht all zu großer Rahmen.

Preis ~ 280€

HP Compaq LA2405wg 61 cm (24") Widescreen LCD-Monitor Übersicht - HP Kleine & mittlere Unternehmen HP Produkte

Bin leider noch nicht in den Genuss gekommen einen dieser Monitore in Betrieb zu sehen, hab aber bislang nichts schlechtes über ihn im Netz gelesen.

Würde mich auch über ein paar Meinungen zu diesem Monitor freuen. Habe bislang nur einen HP Monitor im Besitz, ist ein 20" der seit nunmehr 3 Jahren seinen Dienst als Erweiterung am Notebook treu erfüllt.

Gruß Anlu


----------



## Serns (3. Februar 2010)

Hi, danke für die Antwort, ich dachte schon, es würde sich gar keiner mehr finden 

Der Monitor sieht schon recht schick aus, und passt auch in meine Auswahl, und Kriterien. Was mir nicht so gut gefällt sind grade der eingebaute Displayport, obwohl das ja kein Nachteil darstellt. Nur bräuchte ich 3 Stück von dem Modell, aber er hat ja auch DVI, wäre ja dramatisch wenn nicht.

Zu dem Kontrastverhältniss hätte ich nochmal eine Frage:
Ist der Dynamische von 3000:1 nicht etwas gering, ich meine beim Samsung sieht man auch des öfteren mal 50'000:1 oder höher, auch bei TN Panels. Und wie sieht das eigentlich genau mit dem Kontrast aus, warum zwei werte, und für was steht der dynamische und was bedeutet der andere? Wäre nett, wenn mich da mal jdm, besonders in Bezug auf's Gaming aufklärt 


Normalerweise sind ja Monitore mit intrigierten DP Port's ja immer etwas teuerer.
Wo wir bei der Adapter Geschichte wären ...
Ich nehme mal an, du meinst das mit den 500 Euro nicht ernst xD, ansonsten wäre es nemlich absoluter Schwachsinn.
Kommt ebenfalla auch ganz drauf an, welche Grafikkarte du besitz. Denn z.B die HD 5870 besitz einen Displayport, welcher natürlich mit dem Monitor kein Problem haben dürfte. Ich hab zwar n HD 5970, diese bildet aber auch schon wieder n Außnahme, denn sie hat ein MiniDP Port, und dort passt der Adapater von Apple perfekt. [MiniDP -> Dual Link DVI].
Bei der HD 5870 müsstest du zum Sapphire greifen, welcher für ca. 80 Euro zu haben ist, der von Apple für 79 Euro (Sonderangebot), nun bei Amazon für ca 100 Euro.

Ich kann dir nebenbei aber auch noch ein sehr gutes Forum ans Herz legen, was sich grade speziell mit Monitoren und deren Auswahl/Fehlerbehebung und vielen vielen anderen Spezifikationen beschäftigt, und berät.

http://www.prad.de 


Ich habe dort auch einen Thread eröffnet, der das gleiche Thema behandelt, aber noch in direktem Zusammenhang mit den Monitoren.

Hier zu finden: 3 x 24" TFT [Surround Gaming - Eyefinity] - Kaufberatung - PRAD Foren

Vielleicht schaust du da auch einfach mal vorbei, würde mich natürlich auch über Antwort freuen 


LG, *Serns

*PS: Nutzt du Eyefinity Techn. dann auch, oder benötigst du keine 3 Stück ?


----------



## Blutstoff (3. Februar 2010)

Wie wär's mit dem hier? PRAD | Testbericht Dell 2209WA (s) Den gibt es auch in schwarz.

Dank IPS-Panel gibt es keine Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, die ja bei Nutzung von drei Monitoren nicht ganz unerheblich sein dürfte.

Ich kann ihn uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Was besseres wirst du in dieser Preisklasse nicht finden.



_Edit: Ah, ich sehe gerade, dein Limit ist 24". Dann ist der DELL wohl nichts für dich._


----------



## anlu (3. Februar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß wird beim dynamischen Kontrast die Farbwerte des Bildes leicht manipuliert und die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Monitors angepasst.  Zudem meine ich dass die Messmethode auch anders ist: Beim echten Kontrast wird das Verhältnis hell/dunkel bei einem Bild, beim dynamischen bei zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern gemessen. (Bin mir bei dieser Aussage jedoch nicht 100% sicher und lasse mich gerne eines anderen belehren).
Aus meiner Sicht ist der dynamische Kontrast wenig aussagekräftig da er durch Steuern der Hintergrundbeleuchtung ja auch mit der maximalen Helligkeit zusammen hängt. Ich persönlich beachte solche Angaben wie dynamisch, pmpo, interpoliert,... eigentlich nie da ich sie eher als Bauernfängerei empfinde. Beim Monitor zählt bei mir der Subjektive Eindruck mehr.

Die 500€ waren eigentlich kein Spaß: die angekündigten Grafikkarten mit Unterstützung von 6 Monitoren besitzen nur MiniDP, denke auch nicht dass sich das ändern wird, 6x DVI ist etwas eng auf der Rückseite... Also bräuchtest du bei einem solchen Setup 6 Wandler a 80€... (mir schweben mit entsprechender Grafikkarte 5 Monitor in Pivot vor)

Der MiniDP lässt sich einfach per Kabel-Adapter mit einem DP verbinden. Es würde mich jedoch wundern wenn ATI jedem der Ports die Möglichkeit spendiert mit einem Kabeladapter als DVI benutzt zu werden. Bezüglich des Apple MiniDP-DVI Adapters wäre ich zunächst etwas skeptisch, nicht das Apple da wieder sein Eigenes Süppchen gekocht hat und mit nicht-Apple Hardware inkompatible ist... (nichts gegen Apple, aber dass machen die ja gerne mal) 
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei anderen ist, aber bei mir sind die Monitore meist wesentlich länger im Einsatz als die Grafikkarte und sollte daher auch möglichst Zukunftssicher sein (und wer weiß ob Grafikkarten in 5 oder 6 Jahren noch DVI haben). So arbeite ich momentan noch mit 3 19" CRT Monitoren mit 1600x1200 (hab für den dritten zur zeit eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte installiert)

Hab neulich irgendwo ein Bild gesehen mit einem 30" Monitor mit und 2 20" in Pivot danbeben (also einer links und einer rechts). Könnte mir vorstellen dass das gerade bei Rennspielen sehr schön wirkt.


----------



## Serns (12. Februar 2010)

So, nach ellenlanger Suche, dann doch zu einem positiven Ergebniss gekommen, ich hoffe das hilft auch noch einigen. Achja mit dem Apple Adapter funktioniert es nicht, alle wichtigen Fakten zu eyefinity sind in diesem Thread zusammengefasst:

*[Sammelthread] ATI/AMD Eyefinity - ForumBase

*Die Entscheidung meines zukünftigen Monitors im 3-er Setup viel hierbei auf den:

*Samsung SyncMaster  2443BW*


Welcher sowohl bei Geizhals, als auch bei Amazon (*Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW 61 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor: Amazon.de: Elektronik)
*zu finden ist.

Er bietet alles was man braucht, 16:10 Format, 1920x1200 Pixel, vielfältig ergonomisch verstellbar, auch Pivot, absolut klare Farben, ein TN Panel mit schneller Reaktionszeit, usw. Die Werte findet ihr auf der Herstellerwebsite, als auch auf Amazon.

Thread kann closed ~ Danke


----------

